# The app that lets parents see life form before their eyes: Fertility clinic



## urbangirl (Jul 28, 2010)

creates programme that shows embryos in the lab in real-time

Such a great idea, I'm sure all clinics with an embryoscope will follow suit.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-2579359/The-app-lets-parents-life-form-eyes-Fertility-clinic-creates-programme-shows-embryos-lab-real-time.html

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## pumpkin1975 (Dec 4, 2013)

Wow that's amazing!


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

Wow that's amazing - I wish I'd asked for a photo of our embryo - it's my one regret.

Sheila


----------



## sophib (Jul 27, 2011)

Wow! That’s my clinic! My daughter was born a year ago thanks to all their wonderful staff, and I still keep the videos as a treasure. 

I can’t thank them enough!


----------

